# Table top cold smoker



## lamar (Jan 8, 2015)

Although I can use my GOSM for cold smoking,  I decided I would like to have a dedicated cold smoker.    Picked up some metal racks at Wally World and built the cabinet based on their size.   I built it out of cabinet grade Maple lumber that I have on hand.

Interior showing how the racks will slide out without tipping out













MAPLE SMOKER.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jan 8, 2015






Air inlet/damper     one on both sides













Picture 031.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jan 8, 2015






Front view













Picture 032.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jan 8, 2015






Done!    But wait..........I don't have a smoke generator!

Back to the shop.

Three hours later and a zillion holes drilled I come up with this:













Smoker5.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jan 8, 2015


















Smoker6.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jan 8, 2015






And it actually works!!!

The WW racks are just the right size to fit in a cookie sheet.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2015)

That some nice looking wood, good job on the smoke generator


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2015)

Great looking little smoker! Nice cr job! Now let's see some smoked Goodies!


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice job
Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Jan 8, 2015)

That looks great can't wait to see some results!


----------



## lamar (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## red dog (Jan 9, 2015)

That's some nice work you did there! It should turn out some great cheese and such. I have a couple of those racks also. They work great for salmon and small veggies and also for cooling racks

.


----------



## lamar (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks reddog.  Those racks are very handy.  I foil a cookie sheet,  put one of the racks on it........put my rubbed meat on it and never take the meat off the rack when I put it  in the smoker.  Just put the rack and meat in.  Easier to put meat in and remove it that way.


----------



## gunkle (Mar 17, 2015)

That's a nice looking build. Shows some pride in your work. Added it to my list of ideas for a cold smoker project.


----------



## lamar (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the kind words Gunkle


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice Build  Great Job     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## gwirchak (Mar 19, 2015)

Holy Man! that sure is pretty.  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## lamar (Mar 19, 2015)

I appreciate the kind words guys.


----------



## gunkle (Mar 19, 2015)

Just curious.  What are you using for an exhaust pipe? On my phone it looks like a can.


----------



## lamar (Mar 19, 2015)

Good observation........it is a can.  Whatever works!!


----------



## gunkle (Mar 19, 2015)

Use whatever you can.....


----------



## gunkle (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry couldn't resist.  Still awesome build.  Gives it character.


----------



## lamar (Mar 19, 2015)

"use whatever you can"..........a can is a can.


----------



## oscuba (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice. I have the Amaz-N-Tube. I think I'll make something like that for my salmon. Thanks.


----------



## isuhunter (Mar 27, 2015)

That looks great!  I'm jealous and want to make one now too!


----------



## oscuba (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh, so you are telling us to just can it?


----------



## isuhunter (Mar 27, 2015)

How tall is that unit?


----------



## lamar (Mar 27, 2015)

25"high....inside dimensions based on size if racks.


----------

